# Florence - Where to Stay, Bus Tours, ect.



## Lucky Larry (Aug 1, 2010)

With so much help about my question as to driving in Florence (we've decided to turn in the car in Florence and take the train to Venice) I thought I'd ask for recommendations as to where to stay, eat, what to see, and so on.  

This is our first adventure in Italy outside of visiting Rome a couple years ago.  We read a lot, but there is nothing like "insider" information.  

Hotels - Have you a recommendation for a place in Florence where you've stayed and you could share your memories?

Tours - What is it that you did that you really remember and would recommend?  Are there Big Bus type tours?  We like to take them when we first get there to get an idea of where we'd like to revisit.

Eating - Where would you recommend?  Do you have memories of a good meal cheap or a really great place to eat, or a good meal at a great location.  (This is always a topic with us.  My wife doesn't eat any animal meat, but does eat eggs, cheese and seafood.  I eat anything.  Many times the restaurant will custom make a meal for my wife, especially in Germany and Austria, many of which have been better than my meat dish.)  

larry


----------



## Laurie (Aug 1, 2010)

*Hotel Dali*

Some years ago we stayed here and liked it, excellent location and price:
www.hoteldali.com

and it's still managed by the same couple, who were great. 

(We chose it because it actually has a free parking lot, right in the historic district. It was a miracle that we didn't lose both side mirrors driving in and out of the lot tho - the entrance is about as wide as a doorway into a home. Marco had to stop traffic on the street for us while we angled - irrelevant b/c you're not making the same silly mistake.)

They gave us restaurant suggestions, which we took, and they were good ones - sorry can't recall names.

I recommend to get yr reservations early into Uffizi Gallery, and The Accedemia to see The David - especially Uffizi - otherwise expect very long lines.

Edited to add: I doubt you need a bus tour - the historic center is small enough to walk, and you'll have plenty to see and do. Have a good guide book and map, is all you need.


----------



## elaine (Aug 1, 2010)

*we are taking Best of Tuscany bus tour*

We have been to Florence. We are trying the Best of Tuscany bus tour. We booked it thru viator.com. It has gotten rave reviews. I goes to Sienna, San Girmango (sp?), lunch at farmhouse, then drive thru Tuscany to Pisa. We have 3 kids and they wanted to see Pisa and we wanted to see these hill towns. We have 6 persons and so a car does not work. So, we thought this would fit the bill. For old Florence, no need for a tour--you can walk everywhere--get tickets ahead of time for any major museums.  You can look at viator and it will give you good ideas of all the things to do in Florence. They are an US booking agent for local tours--we have used them from everything from bike tour in Barcelona to Buckingham palace tickets and have been happy.
For eating--an Italian professor from Florence we met on the train told us they would all be about the same so we just picked a Tratttoria and ate at one---it was not fabulous--but perfectly good, very fun and lively and VERY reasonable. There was a big tour group using a private dining room at the same time.


----------



## mav (Aug 2, 2010)

*Best Western*

Hi,
   We spent a month in Rome in 2009, and while there took the train to Florence for 3 nights. We stayed at the Best Western , one near the train station, I can't remember the exact name of that particular one, but it was GREAT!! FANTASTIC breakfast buffet was inclued in the price of the stay. We only paid with tax about $125 per night and it was worth every cent! Spotless, large room, breakfast included, and since we like to walk we walked all over on of our favorite cities, Florence.  We have found many times while in Europe, Best Westerns make really nice options in places where there is no timeshares. Each one is individually franchised, and thank you to internet reviews on trip advisor, they really seem to strive for good customer service and a nice atmosphere.
Have a great trip!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky Larry said:


> Tours - What is it that you did that you really remember and would recommend?


We took our first tour of Italy last year, visiting four cities and taking a Swiss Alps train tour.  The highlight of our entire trip was the highly rated Taste Florence tour.  If you're a foodie, you don't want to miss it.

I do really like the idea of doing a bus tour early in the stay - that's what we do when we visit places for the first time.  I don't remember seeing bus tours in Florence, but I wouldn't be surprised if they have them.



Lucky Larry said:


> Eating - Where would you recommend? Do you have memories of a good meal cheap or a really great place to eat, or a good meal at a great location. (This is always a topic with us. My wife doesn't eat any animal meat, but does eat eggs, cheese and seafood. I eat anything. Many times the restaurant will custom make a meal for my wife, especially in Germany and Austria, many of which have been better than my meat dish.)


It probably wouldn't work for you guys, but Florence is known for their Bistecca Alla Fiorentina, a porterhouse for two.  We went to a fabulous restaurant (Trattoria 13 Gobbi) a few blocks from the train station where we shared one.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2010)

Stay in the old town of Florence not at the new "name brand" hotels just outside the city. We stayed at the Hilton and it was a hassle to take the 15- 20 minute shuttle into the old town.  As far as where to stay, almost all the downtown area is walkable so where ever you stay you'll be able to walk to most of the sites. 

AS far as eating, they have a huge farmer's market building in town that has great lunches available.  Remember that Florance is noted for their steaks and  you can't go work ordering a steak.


----------



## cpamomma (Aug 2, 2010)

You may want to consider staying in an apartment.  We were there in May and rented a nice two bedroom apartment near the Ufizzi Gallery.  Since we are used to timesharing, we opted to stay in an apartment rather than a hotel.  You should check tripadvisor for Florence for some recommendations and discussions.  We got some great information on that site.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 2, 2010)

Bed & Breakfasts are plentiful and generally nice in Italy and elsewhere in Europe.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 2, 2010)

You do NOT want a car in Florence.  But the drive from Florence to Venice is quite doable. ONce you reach Venice, there is a central car rental facility where you can drop your car and take boat into the center.  Check out Rick Steves as the info is very helpful.  It is fun, too and I think your kids will enjoy.  We stayed at Il Salotto di Firenze in Florence, literally behind the Duomo and everything was in walking distance.

In Venice, I'd highly recommend Ca'Angeli - it was fabulous and served the best breakfast of anywhere we stayed.  It is located on the Grand Canal.  You can check out both properites on Trip Advisor


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2010)

I used Starwood points to stay in the Westin Excelsior in Florence and the Danieli in Venice.  Incredible hotels -- may be expensive if paying cash but in each case they gave us a suite with a wonderful view.

Took the fast train to Venice from Florence -- would recommend it too.  \

I wouldn't drive in Florence - take a cab to navigate very narrow streets, and in Venice take a private boat at the docks for a canal view which is about 80 euros but worth it IMO.  After that take the cheaper passenger 'bus' boats for great fun without luggage.

Food -- I never had a bad meal in all of Italy and my scale proved it when I got home.  

Brian


----------

